# Hello everyone! We pick up our cockapoo pup tomorrow and I’m worried she won’t get curly hair.



## Katebowers (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello everyone!
Can everyone show me their puppy’s at 8 weeks old to 1 year old.
I’m worried my pup won’t get curly hair.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

Unfortunately when you get a cross breed you can't guarantee what they will look like. I would guess that your dog will have wavy hair as it grows up. Ours had very curly legs and quite a strong wave from a young age. The first photo is him at 6 weeks and then as an adult.


----------

